# Raddison Canoes



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone here have any experience with Raddison canoes out of Ontario? The reason I ask is that I've got a friend who's applying to be the distributor for them in Idaho, and I'm thinking about ordering one. Just wanted to see if anyone here has any experience with their products. Thanks!


----------

